# Spouse Visa Application: Accommodation Proof for Council House



## User0001 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wife: Philippine citizen
Husband: UK Subject 

Hi!

In the process of applying for a spouse visa, the LAST ITEM on our checklist is the accommodation proof. 

My husband lives in a two-bedroom council house in Scotland, he has a son (British) who stays with him during weekends. We've been phoning the council housing officer and trying to get a letter/document which states the dimensions of the house and rooms. It's been weeks and even though the officer said he'd do it, we haven't been able to get a hold of him (either he's unavailable every single time we call, or he's maybe evading us).

My question is: Is the tenancy agreement enough accommodation proof? We can take photos of the house as well, but I don't know if immigration will consider that as enough accommodation proof. The tenancy agreement does not state the number of rooms, but it does say that my husband's family can stay there.

We're really anxious about this, as we want to have complete documents, but aren't sure whether the council housing officer will grant the letter. :'( 

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

User0001 said:


> My question is: Is the tenancy agreement enough accommodation proof? We can take photos of the house as well, but I don't know if immigration will consider that as enough accommodation proof. The tenancy agreement does not state the number of rooms, but it does say that my husband's family can stay there.


Hi I applied for Spouse visa too and I submitted a photos inside and outside of the house ie. front door, hallway, living room, kitchen, dining room,bathroom, each bedroom and garden. I also include a lay out/ drawing of the property.

I just submitted my application 7th September, so far I received a sms message saying that my application was forwarded to UKVI on the same day. Fingers and toes crossed. 😃🙏🏼


----------



## User0001 (Dec 29, 2014)

Snooky1979 said:


> Hi I applied for Spouse visa too and I submitted a photos inside and outside of the house ie. front door, hallway, living room, kitchen, dining room,bathroom, each bedroom and garden. I also include a lay out/ drawing of the property.
> 
> I just submitted my application 7th September, so far I received a sms message saying that my application was forwarded to UKVI on the same day. Fingers and toes crossed. 😃🙏🏼


hi! wow, that's SOOO exciting  we're planning to lodge our application two weeks from now. I'm based in Baguio so I'll be traveling to Manila to lodge it. so scared and anxious.. please do update me as regards your application process


----------



## kezcon (Jun 22, 2014)

If the council are not doing it go to an independent company, I did and it cost £100 for the house inspection report all sorted within a day or 2. Dont supply photo's, they dont count Ive already asked.


----------



## tbmz (Sep 3, 2015)

The same thing happened to me when I approached my housing association for a permission letter for my husband to live with me. They completely refused to write anything nor "get involved" as quoted. All they said was that my tenancy agreement states that anyone can live with me as long as it doesn't cause overcrowding. They also said that a housing association / council tenancy agreement holds far more weight then a landlord agreement.

I will be sending my husbands application with the tenancy agreement, my original house viewing letter which states the house size and quota of residents, as well as my housing officers contact details.

Has anyone been in this situation before and came through 
successful?


----------



## humble (May 6, 2015)

User0001 said:


> Wife: Philippine citizen
> Husband: UK Subject
> 
> Hi!
> ...


Hi I had to get the council to give me a letter too. took me almost 2 months to get what I wanted. Each council works in their own way and process with this kind of letter. Find out what the process is and follow it. Write to them, calling them is wasting time. Also since you are living in a shared accommodation, I would recommend using a Home Office approved agent to visually inspect your property(some councils do this too for a fee).


----------



## Mangala1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Tmbz

I just saw your post...We are in a similar position and wanted to know how your process's went.

My wife went to the council today and they have refused to give her a letter stating the tenancy agreement is sufficent.

Did you just hand in the tenancy agreement and letter confirming rooms?

Was it an issuie did they ask for extra documents your reply would be much appreciated!As this is the only thing missing from the application


----------



## tbmz (Sep 3, 2015)

Mangala1 said:


> Hi Tmbz
> 
> I just saw your post...We are in a similar position and wanted to know how your process's went.
> 
> ...


Hi mangala

Yes I gave them a letter that stated that my property was a 2 bedroom 4 person property. I also gave my tenancy agreement that states family members are allowed to live with me considering my property does not become overcrowded.

In my introduction letter, I made reference to both documents provided, and explained why I could not get a permission letter from my housing association. I also gave my housing officers details (name, address, email and telephone number).

Our application was successful


----------



## Mangala1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thankyou very much for reply! Glad to hear it was sucessful i will be doing the same and puting the council details.As with council its not the housing officer but customer service who write the letter.

Did you mention in the letter that the housing said they dont get involved or just explained that the tenancy agreement was enough.

Thankyou.


----------



## tbmz (Sep 3, 2015)

Mangala1 said:


> Thankyou very much for reply! Glad to hear it was sucessful i will be doing the same and puting the council details.As with council its not the housing officer but customer service who write the letter.
> 
> Did you mention in the letter that the housing said they dont get involved or just explained that the tenancy agreement was enough.
> 
> Thankyou.


That's fine,

I mentioned that they stated that they do not get involved


----------

